# Sidi Dragon 3 techno 2 system repair



## punchy (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello.

As stated in topic. Techno 2 system will no longer hold tension. I have a new set. I have followed instructions that come with packaging but I've hit an obstacle. There is a pin that you have to remove to release tab thingy before I go to the next stage in releasing the techno system off the show. 

I have tried with every tool I have to poke the small metal pin through the tab but with no luck ! Basically I don't have the right tool for it ! Im trying to do it with a very small allen key but it just won't budge. I noticed somewhere (but I haven't been able to relocate it due to endless surfing and forgetting which link I found it on) on the net of a diagram with a special punch like tool with a large head that was used to punch the pin through. Would be nice to track down that tool but no luck thus far.

Can someone please help me get this thing off ! Perhaps a link to the correct tool or some kind of home trick that can do the job ? Surely there is someone on this handy forum that has gone through this process that can save me a few headaches and show me the right path ?

Cheers


----------



## jsteach (Feb 17, 2014)

I found this, I hope this helps.


Hi,
Could you please tell me how could you push out the pin from the buckle? I am trying to do it but the pin doesn't even move. What kind of tool did you use?





I used a very small allen wrench to push the pin out. An allen wrench will be stronger than a paper clip or similar.

To push them back in I used a flat screwdriver (happened to be on my pocket knife). Pushing the pin back in is tricky - you have to line up the pin with the hole and then it'll push in. I didn't push most of the pins back in until literally yesterday, and I did it just before a race, sitting in my car.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

I think I used a paper clip to get the pin partially pushed out, then grabbed it at the other end with a pair of needle nosed pliers.

I did nearly the opposite getting the pin back into the buckle. Press in with your fingers and then the last part, use a pair of needle noses, and lightly press the pin back into place.

As I recall I had to do something similar with the an earlier version of the Sidi buckle too. I recently replaced that buckle system (and the matching strap) with the newer Caliper system, which seems a little less error prone.

Replaced these:








With these:


----------



## jsteach (Feb 17, 2014)

Professional Jeweler's Watch Band Spring Bar Tool with Pin Pusher
might help.
Amazon.com: Professional Jeweler's Watch Band Spring Bar Tool with Pin Pusher - Black: Watches


----------



## punchy (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. I ran out of patience, so I went to my LBS and paid a small fee. I tried the allen key thing, it just wouldn't budge ! I considered 'cutting' off the part, but I wasn't sure what to expect as I haven't pulled one off before. Ironically, the LBS did the exact same thing, they just cut it off because they couldn't get the pin to budge either. it was really wedged in there ! I'll remember that for next time.

by the way, WA-CO, it wasn't the buckle system. It was that little rotary dial thingy that has a tab you lift up and rotate to tighten the shoe around your foot. the buckle is the very top part. The techno 2 system dial is the middle tightening device, and at the bottom of the shoe you have the velcro system. Thats how the Dragon 3 is set up anyways.


----------

